# My Updated & Redesigned Website - David Vaughn



## rexbobcat (Jun 18, 2012)

So it's pretty much a personal/semi-professional site, meaning that it's more of a college student portfolio that I can use for internships, freelance jobs, and various college-related blah blah. My original site was geared more towards business, which I realized was totally stupid on my part given that I don't have my heart in building up my own "brand." In other words; since I don't technically NEEDany extra income I can pick and choose which opportunities I wish to pursue, so I don't need a site to draw viewers to it as much as I need a site where I can send prospective employers when I contact them with inquiries etc...I hope that's logical/makes sense... 


 I've basically erased my old site and website model (good riddance) from the face of the internet, and I've begun anew with a minimalist portfolio.

www.davevaughn.com

There shouldn't be too many bugs since the coding is done in the editor, but if you do find anything out of place please let me know! =D


----------



## rexbobcat (Jun 28, 2012)

Bump for comments?


----------



## HughGuessWho (Jun 29, 2012)

You might want to check the verbiage on your "About" page. 

"...have photographed for the Texas Tech Athletic Department as well as for the Texas Spur newspaper in the past two." Two what? Or should that be "too"?
"I work simply, so that I may remain flexible to whatever schedule you have." I would suggest rewording this line.

Otherwise, nice, clean and lean site. Well done.


----------



## rexbobcat (Jun 29, 2012)

Yeah. I was wondering about that. I use too many words in weird places. It makes sense to me at first but after going back 5 or six times it just looks wrong. I'll go back and reword it lol


----------



## Jaemie (Jun 29, 2012)

I like the easy navigation and spartan approach. I think you should address, more specifically, what photographic services you offer. Overall, it's very nice.


----------

